# Axio Labs bust update



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2010)

Axio Labs bust update by Anthony Roberts Axio labs is not out of business ??? they???re just busted. They???ve been busted before, and they haven???t closed up shop, so I???m not sure why people are freaking out about this recent bust. I guess the websites being down is kind of a big deal, because we [...]

Read More...


----------



## illinijock (Dec 12, 2010)

Well I suppose the main reason people are concerned is they have spent money, and the uncertainty of whether they will get their stuff is very uncomforting.  And, if there operations do resume, no one has any idea when that will be.  So, yeah, the website being down is a big deal, because after almost a week, there are no signs of it coming back up, further, moderators on this board keep deleting anything that pertains to genxxlgear.  That hardly makes someone feel better about the situation either…in fact I'm wondering myself how long until this thread will be taken off.

I do really appreciate the update, but as far as resolution for any of us, nothing has changed….money out the door, and no product.  It will be interesting to see how alertpay handles refunding the charges.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 12, 2010)

mods aren't deleting posts pertaining to this issue....they are getting rid of repeated threads asking the same question over and over and over as well as removed genxxl's sponsor forum for the time being for safety issues until things are more clear.....*there's probably 3-4 threads still that are continuing with plenty of views from both sides on this issue......*so there's really no need to make a new thread every 10 minutes on the same thing.....please find one of the other threads and make your comments or opinions and questions there.......


----------



## illinijock (Dec 12, 2010)

It may be because I am new to the site, but I cannot find any active posts…Irish or somebody, maybe if you could provide a few links in this post?  I'd say a section called bodybuilding gossip is probably a pretty intuitive place to look for info for what is going on.  When do a search for genxxlgear it pulls up nothing current


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 13, 2010)

Well that's just awesome they're busted but not out of business so they can use all the money they ripped off of ppl to restart and be just as retarded in they're dealings as the last 2 times they been popped. Wtf I heard the feds got a comp with 190,000 names of customers dating back to 08. Way to keep records axio Congrats! Fucktards!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2010)

Proof that Axio and GenXXL were busted | Anthony Roberts


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2010)

*Websites controlled by Axio Labs in trouble*

Although most people have noticed the GenXXL/Axio related sites that have recently been taken offline, they’ve failed to notice the huge number of discussion boards that have also fallen offline. Well, I noticed, and I ran a search on the name server that Axio had been using for their sites. What I found was that Axio controlled a large number of sites and email servers that everyone probably suspected…but the Axio account was also being used to host a number of discussion boards and incoming mail  that people probably wouldn’t think are related to Axio. Not all of these sites have gone offline, but you can see what mail servers and name servers were being hosted on the Axio account here:

ns1.axiolabs.com

Axiolabs.com is a domain controlled by two name servers at axiolabs.com themselves. Both are on the same IP network. The primary name server is ns1.axiolabs.com, while the secondary name server is ns2.axiolabs.com.  Incoming mail for axiolabs.com is handled by one mail server also at axiolabs.com, which has one IP number (85.17.159.230) , while the reverse is hosted-by.leaseweb.com.

Xtremepharm.com, biogenlabs.net, axdomestic.com, musclemaniax.com, anabolictonic.com and at least 49 other hosts point to the same IP. Axiolabs.com use this as a name server. Syntrom.com use this as a mail server under another name. Genxxl.com, myofarm.com, turanabol.net, decabol.net, napsgear.com and at least two other hosts use this as a name server under another name.
ns2.axiolabs.com

ns2.axiolabs.com has one IP number (85.17.159.209) , but the reverse is www01.domaindisguise.com.

Www01.domaindisguise.com, ns1.chemicalmass.com, ns2.xtraxxl.com, ns1.chemicalsoldier.com, ns1.xtremebodybuilding.net and at least 22 other hosts point to the same IP. Axiolabs.com use this as a name server. Roidsshop.com, bronxjuice.com, axroids.com, anabolictonic.com, napsgear.com and at least one other host use this as a mail server under another name. Drericanabolic.com, xtremebodybuilding.net, novagame.com, axdomestic.com, xtraxxl.com and at least four other hosts use this as a name server under another name.

Both NS addresses are in the Netherlands.

http://www.anthonyroberts.info/2010/websites-controlled-by-axio-labs-in-trouble/


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2010)

*Websites controlled by Axio Labs in trouble*

Although most people have noticed the GenXXL/Axio related sites that have recently been taken offline, they???ve failed to notice the huge number of discussion boards that have also fallen offline. Well, I noticed, and I ran a search on the name server that Axio had been using for their sites. What I found was that Axio controlled a large number of sites and email servers that everyone probably suspected???but the Axio account was also being used to host a number of discussion boards and incoming mail  that people probably wouldn???t think are related to Axio. Not all of these sites have gone offline, but you can see what mail servers and name servers were being hosted on the Axio account here:

ns1.axiolabs.com

Axiolabs.com is a domain controlled by two name servers at axiolabs.com themselves. Both are on the same IP network. The primary name server is ns1.axiolabs.com, while the secondary name server is ns2.axiolabs.com.  Incoming mail for axiolabs.com is handled by one mail server also at axiolabs.com, which has one IP number (85.17.159.230) , while the reverse is hosted-by.leaseweb.com.

Xtremepharm.com, biogenlabs.net, axdomestic.com, musclemaniax.com, anabolictonic.com and at least 49 other hosts point to the same IP. Axiolabs.com use this as a name server. Syntrom.com use this as a mail server under another name. Genxxl.com, myofarm.com, turanabol.net, decabol.net, napsgear.com and at least two other hosts use this as a name server under another name.
ns2.axiolabs.com

ns2.axiolabs.com has one IP number (85.17.159.209) , but the reverse is www01.domaindisguise.com.

Www01.domaindisguise.com, ns1.chemicalmass.com, ns2.xtraxxl.com, ns1.chemicalsoldier.com, ns1.xtremebodybuilding.net and at least 22 other hosts point to the same IP. Axiolabs.com use this as a name server. Roidsshop.com, bronxjuice.com, axroids.com, anabolictonic.com, napsgear.com and at least one other host use this as a mail server under another name. Drericanabolic.com, xtremebodybuilding.net, novagame.com, axdomestic.com, xtraxxl.com and at least four other hosts use this as a name server under another name.

Both NS addresses are in the Netherlands.

Websites controlled by Axio Labs in trouble | Anthony Roberts


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2010)

The fake naps site was run by axio servers. Wow. Makes sense now.


----------



## white rice (Dec 13, 2010)

this blows im really hoping for an xmas maracle, and that somehow some way my packages will still be sent


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2010)

Not to be a Scrooge, but I wouldn't be expecting any shipments.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 13, 2010)

white rice said:


> this blows im really hoping for an xmas maracle, and that somehow some way my packages will still be sent



I think u ppl should quit worrying about getting ur gear and more about covering ur asses. If what AR said is infact true the feds have access to every customer name and addy not to mention all the info they could gather from FORUM posts. I'm out a chunk but I'd rather not have shit show up if the boys in black are gonna be right behind it. Prison tags pushups ain't exactly a mass builder ya dig?
f


----------



## superman7676 (Dec 13, 2010)

what a freaking shame!!


----------



## DaRealIronworker (Dec 13, 2010)

Orders paid for prior to the blackout are likely to be shipped. The website is only temporarily down. Relax.


----------



## loveabull1 (Dec 13, 2010)

DaRealIronworker said:


> Orders paid for prior to the blackout are likely to be shipped. The website is only temporarily down. Relax.


This is very true! Trust me! I just got some wierd looking package. Not sure what it is.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 13, 2010)

sometimes waiting is the hardest thing to do and draws up all kinds of conclusions, but i believe waiting is the best thing to do......things have a unique way of sorting themselves out with time


----------



## superted (Dec 13, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> sometimes waiting is the hardest thing to do and draws up all kinds of conclusions, but i believe waiting is the best thing to do......things have a unique way of sorting themselves out with time



x 2


----------



## Jasonva (Dec 13, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> sometimes waiting is the hardest thing to do and draws up all kinds of conclusions, but i believe waiting is the best thing to do......things have a unique way of sorting themselves out with time


 

yes very unfortunate what is going on, but hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## Thombert (Dec 13, 2010)

This blows. I'm a newb and this is a shitty way to get started. 
So how worried should I be about my name on an invoice. I mean, I've recieved part of my last order, the last package is supposed to be here tomorrow, but I never did mark any of it as received on the site. It says "SHREADED" when you update it. So I miss out on that luxury. Just my luck


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 13, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> This is very true! Trust me! I just got some wierd looking package. Not sure what it is.


 Dude genx used to sponsor this site if shit has hit the fan as bad as we have been told it may be prudent not to announce to an LE watched forum that ur shit MIGHT have come. come on guys this could be serious put ur thinkin caps on! im not sayin flip out but use extreme caution! such anouncements only bring more scrutiny to us all!


----------



## loveabull1 (Dec 13, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Dude genx used to sponsor this site if shit has hit the fan as bad as we have been told it may be prudent not to announce to an LE watched forum that ur shit MIGHT have come. come on guys this could be serious put ur thinkin caps on! im not sayin flip out but use extreme caution! such anouncements only bring more scrutiny to us all!


 I'm quite aware they were a sponsor bro. There are alot of sponsors on here. Just trying to shine a tad bit of light on the situation is all.


----------



## superman7676 (Dec 13, 2010)

any one have any feedback on neomeds?


----------



## hecules1 (Dec 13, 2010)

ok to enlighten everyone whos worried, u cant get in trouble for past orders, only way ur gonna get in trouble is to except a current order from someone asking u to sign for it at ur door, all u have to say is yea i ordered stuff but it never came if they question you, theres no proof u received it, its not against the law to order it but its bad to recieve it. called possession, ever here of someone who got in trouble for just placing an order, noooooo. all past orders are shredded on the account, no addresses to get. there not coming to ur place for a few bottles...relax


----------



## Big L (Dec 13, 2010)

i was thinking something was wrong when i couldn't access the site. its not good it should just be legal world wide.
keep us updated with this


----------



## hecules1 (Dec 13, 2010)

if it was that easy to bust someone dont u think they would just knock on every pro bodybuilders door and bust them, hey jay cutler do u mind if we search ur home for the hell of it, laws in this world to protect people, not as easy as u think to get a search warrant, excepting a delivery is the easy way....and if ur house is empty u have zero to worry about


----------



## Jasonva (Dec 14, 2010)

Guys they (the poepoe)simply do not give a shit about the end user with a couple of bottles... It's preposterous to even think they'll waste resources comming after joe blow who has 2-bottles of test-e. They want to be the supercops that shut down BIG players and labs... So don't go flushing your test down the toilet. LOL... you can just send it to me and I'll keep it safe for you until this all blows over...


----------



## Thombert (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL...... I do feel better. Thanks.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Dude genx used to sponsor this site if shit has hit the fan as bad as we have been told it may be prudent not to announce to an LE watched forum that ur shit MIGHT have come. come on guys this could be serious put ur thinkin caps on! im not sayin flip out but use extreme caution! such anouncements only bring more scrutiny to us all!



shut your paranoid ass up


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 14, 2010)

What is axio labs doing that they seem to be involved in multiple busts?


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> shut your paranoid ass up



Fuck off lil man. When ur like me 205 and 9%  wo any aas at all come talk to me...judging by ur pics ur gear is junk anyway so piss off u shouldn't even be on this thread or forum blimp. A word of caution is always wise dipshit.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2010)

^ Ur a dick.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

Actually I'm an asshole not a dick. Mess with the bull ya get the horn.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Fuck off lil man. When ur like me 205 and 9%  wo any aas at all come talk to me...judging by ur pics ur gear is junk anyway so piss off u shouldn't even be on this thread or forum blimp. A word of caution is always wise dipshit.



ok. well thats cool... 
so b/c your so buff and bad ass must be why the FBI is watching you right now and just itching to haul your huge IFBB ass to jail right? Nobody talk about roids b/c gsxrguy is an IFBB Pro and doesn't want to soil his reputation or pro career in body building and the FBI is watching you all. 

DUMBFUCK THIS SITE HAS BEEN HERE FOR YEARS AND THE SPONSORS AWHILE TOO! STOP ACTING LIKE SOMEONE IS OUT TO GET YOU- YOU FUCKING NOBODY


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

I think its time for some hot chicks 

http://www.bangersandnash.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/big-guns1.jpg


----------



## faller (Dec 14, 2010)

Lol!! Nice one superted, i'd give ya some reps but all you'd probably get is a gray box.


----------



## bigwv (Dec 14, 2010)

I was informed by someone who works on their site that all shipments pending our going out.  No worries.


----------



## suhail123 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Vitamins for Skin & Hair*

hi.....
i am new to this and i find this forum very interesting....


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

faller said:


> Lol!! Nice one superted, i'd give ya some reps but all you'd probably get is a gray box.



I have a bro who also received his DVD's just yesterday






YouTube Video











http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQBNllSd5xCEeXRv4bnm3T7Yl667pmp3OK02CFsF8oP6HFCi7RE.jpg


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> ok. well thats cool...
> so b/c your so buff and bad ass must be why the FBI is watching you right now and just itching to haul your huge IFBB ass to jail right? Nobody talk about roids b/c gsxrguy is an IFBB Pro and doesn't want to soil his reputation or pro career in body building and the FBI is watching you all.
> 
> DUMBFUCK THIS SITE HAS BEEN HERE FOR YEARS AND THE SPONSORS AWHILE TOO! STOP ACTING LIKE SOMEONE IS OUT TO GET YOU- YOU FUCKING NOBODY



I didn't say anyone was out to get anybody I simply said at this particular time we should watch what we're saying. I'm no IFBB fan never done a show and never want to but if ya wanna talk shit ill sling it back punk. Further more imma big fan of aas just not on any anymore miss it alol and at some point ill prob do it again. All I was getting at is until ur  battin in my league don't talk shit to me ya fuckin nutmonkey lol


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 14, 2010)

bigwv said:


> I was informed by someone who works on their site that all shipments pending our going out. No worries.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuckin nice superted! Ain't nothing sweeter than huge tits and a nice piece of heat. She has a bunch more pics ill post the link when I get my 20 in.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> ok. well thats cool...
> so b/c your so buff and bad ass must be why the FBI is watching you right now and just itching to haul your huge IFBB ass to jail right? Nobody talk about roids b/c gsxrguy is an IFBB Pro and doesn't want to soil his reputation or pro career in body building and the FBI is watching you all.
> 
> DUMBFUCK THIS SITE HAS BEEN HERE FOR YEARS AND THE SPONSORS AWHILE TOO! STOP ACTING LIKE SOMEONE IS OUT TO GET YOU- YOU FUCKING NOBODY



And fyi it would be the DEA not the FBI u don't know much about anything do ya?


----------



## jbenmedic (Dec 14, 2010)

Look guys...I'm all for using caution but I would just stop warning these dumb asses if I were you. It's just a waste of time. If some dumb ass noob wants to post his info all over the public space then let him. Let him walk his dumb ass into a baited trap. If people can't keep their fuggin mouth shut then they deserve to get busted. These people are probably the same ones who tell everyone in the gym that they're on shit. Quite simply...fuck 'em.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

jbenmedic said:


> Look guys...I'm all for using caution but I would just stop warning these dumb asses if I were you. It's just a waste of time. If some dumb ass noob wants to post his info all over the public space then let him. Let him walk his dumb ass into a baited trap. If people can't keep their fuggin mouth shut then they deserve to get busted. These people are probably the same ones who tell everyone in the gym that they're on shit. Quite simply...fuck 'em.


Ya ur right let my temper get the better of me...
Pardon my immaturity boys just don't like being mouthed


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> And fyi it would be the DEA not the FBI u don't know much about anything do ya?



You know what... I had this whole long reply typed and said fuck it. you aint worth my time. You're a douchebag and a stupid ass. Welcome to the IM gaybitch internet tough guy.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> You know what... I had this whole long reply typed and said fuck it. you aint worth my time. You're a douchebag and a stupid ass. Welcome to the IM gaybitch internet tough guy.


 i made a public apology for immaturity even tho u talked shit to me outta no where.....so um ya whateva bro but for the record ya i do happen to be a badass which is why i dont have a bazzillion pics on here or a lil logo that says "fight club". i can spot a wannabe a mile away so take ur homophobic ass to the gym like im gonna do and when im done there ill be at home banging the hell outta my DD tits havin fiance while u sit at ur comp thinkin of more lame insults to sling....again.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 14, 2010)

bigwv said:


> I was informed by someone who works on their site that all shipments pending our going out.  No worries.



 LE?


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> LE?


 My thoughts exactly....


----------



## country1911 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I am 204 too, rock solid, 8%BF, I don't have any pics, cause I am too lazy to google search and find one that looks like I described...


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

country1911 said:


> Hey guys, I am 204 too, rock solid, 8%BF, I don't have any pics, cause I am too lazy to google search and find one that looks like I described...


 Lol oh should i post my FB or MS addy just to prove u wrong? Na aint worth all that! Dont keep your hate up...keep your weight up!


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

Apparently sticking up for yourself around here is unpopular! lol My rep is the worst Ive seen yet! Oh well dont talk shit if ya dont want it talked back!


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

a couple of the boards are back up now.....


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> a couple of the boards are back up now.....


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 14, 2010)

any news is great news, keep it coming!!!


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok one more time....sorry bros for running my mouth about stupid shit Ill check the temper powered mouth.


----------



## cyan (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow,nice one. 


superted said:


> I think its time for some hot chicks
> 
> http://www.bangersandnash.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/big-guns1.jpg


----------



## loveabull1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Superted to the rescue! More hot babes with big guns and crotch shots,and less fueding works for me!!


----------



## DEATH MATCH (Dec 15, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Well that's just awesome they're busted but not out of business so they can use all the money they ripped off of ppl to restart and be just as retarded in they're dealings as the last 2 times they been popped. Wtf I heard the feds got a comp with 190,000 names of customers dating back to 08. Way to keep records axio Congrats! Fucktards!


 

hey goof ball genxxl doesnt keep records and if you have ever orered you would know that addys and orderes get shredded and deleted. But by the look of your join date your here just to bad mouth genxxl. And if you think that they have everyones name and addy your sadly mistaken. No sites were busted . They were taken down for safety reasons.


----------



## Thombert (Dec 15, 2010)

DEATH MATCH said:


> hey goof ball genxxl doesnt keep records and if you have ever orered you would know that addys and orderes get shredded and deleted. But by the look of your join date your here just to bad mouth genxxl.* And if you think that they have everyones name and addy your sadly mistaken. No sites were busted . They were taken down for safety reasons.*



This makes me very happy.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 15, 2010)

DEATH MATCH said:


> hey goof ball genxxl doesnt keep records and if you have ever orered you would know that addys and orderes get shredded and deleted. But by the look of your join date your here just to bad mouth genxxl. And if you think that they have everyones name and addy your sadly mistaken. No sites were busted . They were taken down for safety reasons.


Shows what u know pal.  I've used genxxl more than once I know the process and if u indeed knew what you're talking about you'd know ya have to log in confirm delivery before ur info is shredded. So for those ppl that ordered right before server went down can't confirm and therefore the info is still there. I loved genxxl service always more than satisfied but if that German newspaper is correct they obviously didn't destroy their records soon enough. I'm just interpreting the facts as they have been told/posted. If you were smart enough to read older posts you'd know I'm not here to bash genxxl just to find out what happened as I'm out a considerable amount. Newspaper is what said they got a Guy and a comp with 190,000 names read the posts Einstein.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 15, 2010)

DEATH MATCH said:


> hey goof ball genxxl doesnt keep records and if you have ever orered you would know that addys and orderes get shredded and deleted. But by the look of your join date your here just to bad mouth genxxl. And if you think that they have everyones name and addy your sadly mistaken. No sites were busted . They were taken down for safety reasons.


And ur join date is a week prior to mine so u really can't say shit.


----------



## Jasonva (Dec 15, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> i made a public apology for immaturity even tho u talked shit to me outta no where.....so um ya whateva bro but for the record ya i do happen to be a badass which is why i dont have a bazzillion pics on here or a lil logo that says "fight club". i can spot a wannabe a mile away so take ur homophobic ass to the gym like im gonna do and when im done there ill be at home banging the hell outta my DD tits havin fiance while u sit at ur comp thinkin of more lame insults to sling....again.


 

Gsxrguy is right His finance DOES have nice DD tities... when he took he's vespa to golds gym I banged them DD tities and skeeted all over them. Thats why they were sticky when you got home Vespaguy.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 15, 2010)

Jasonva said:


> Gsxrguy is right His finance DOES have nice DD tities... when he took he's vespa to golds gym I banged them DD tities and skeeted all over them. Thats why they were sticky when you got home Vespaguy.


Lmao ur a funny Guy and just another hater with lame posts.


----------



## superted (Dec 15, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Lmao ur a funny Guy and just another hater with lame posts.



Agreed,

Very lame comeback


----------



## trentrain (Dec 15, 2010)

i just got a letter today in the mail from customs saying they confiscated my test...


----------



## trentrain (Dec 15, 2010)

at least they said i have the option to do nothing and after 30 days it will be destroyed and that will be the end of it.. i think i will use my right to do nothing lol


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 15, 2010)

trentrain said:


> i just got a letter today in the mail from customs saying they confiscated my test...



Shitballs that sucks. That was what was great about genxxl didn't have to ever sign for anything so they can't charge you with it until its opened and on ur house.


----------



## gallaries (Dec 15, 2010)

*hello  guyz ,*

you have any idea when axio will be back n business ?


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)

well trentrain where did you get your gear from that got taken so i dont make the same mistake


----------



## Sanisent (Dec 15, 2010)

*my order*

I had made an order from genxxl, it shipped on the 2nd of december. Just check my box today and there is nothing! fuck!


----------



## trentrain (Dec 15, 2010)

i ordered it from genxxlgear, so i dont think u have to worry about making the same mistake lol


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 15, 2010)

guess my 800dollars is down the shitter huh? 12-5 ordered


----------



## Sanisent (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll keep checking and let you guys know if it comes in... 

Guess I'll be using naps from now on.


----------



## trentrain (Dec 15, 2010)

is naps legit?


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 15, 2010)

This has officially turned into the gayest thread ever


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 15, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> This has officially turned into the gayest thread ever


 

I agree completely.......


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 15, 2010)

On an offnote what color is axio eq supposed to be???Anyone???


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)

Guess mine too!12-6


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)

Almost clear i believe but i could be wrong


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 15, 2010)

jdv said:


> Almost clear i believe but i could be wrong



Sweet


----------



## Thombert (Dec 15, 2010)

My last order was 12/2. I received the PCT items in 7 days, but not the TrenA. Just checked my mail and nothing. They come from different addresses normally. Wonder if that means anything. Just food for thought.


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)

nah just means wait a lil longer you'll either get a letter of confiscation or your gear


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 15, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> On an offnote what color is axio eq supposed to be???Anyone???



yes clear and thin when i tried, good too


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 15, 2010)

HOLY FUCK !!  Where did all these new fucking tools come from ?  Did fucking Jerrys kids all get laptops and want to do roids ?? What the fuck give"s ??


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 15, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> HOLY FUCK !! Where did all these new fucking tools come from ? Did fucking Jerrys kids all get laptops and want to do roids ?? What the fuck give"s ??


 
They're all freakin out about the GENX situation..... and came here....... it's fucking annoying


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 16, 2010)

Epic thread.


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 16, 2010)

oh well as they say only time will tell. will have to wait see what happens. i had mine in by 11/28 was expected on 12/10 and 12/13 they said. nothing yet nor did i get the famous letter. they have usually always been right on so now they got me going mmmm


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 16, 2010)

marcus1305 said:


> oh well as they say only time will tell. will have to wait see what happens. i had mine in by 11/28 was expected on 12/10 and 12/13 they said. nothing yet nor did i get the famous letter. they have usually always been right on so now they got me going mmmm


Fuck another one just poped up ! There multiplying. This has been beaten to death tool... Cant you retards start your own forum ?  we can help you run a poll to name it ??


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 16, 2010)

retlaw said:


> fuck another one just poped up ! There multiplying. This has been beaten to death tool... Cant you retards start your own forum ?  We can help you run a poll to name it ??


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Fuck another one just poped up ! There multiplying. This has been beaten to death tool... Cant you retards start your own forum ?  we can help you run a poll to name it ??


Talk about retards go look in the mirror when ya get done tanning fruit. You don't like the thread don't read it pretty simple. Its 1 thread out of hundreds so who's the real retards here?


----------



## Thombert (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Talk about retards go look in the mirror when ya get done tanning fruit. You don't like the thread don't read it pretty simple. Its 1 thread out of hundreds so who's the real retards here?



Agreed. Besides, who cares why people are here, its good for the site. Don't be so territorial you juicetard. Just because I have a low post count doesn't mean I am ignorant about gear or training. In fact I know more about the human body than most and could be a great asset to this site (I am a DPT). So calm down your aggression, realize you don't own this site, and honestly no one really thinks your alpha male attitude is warranted.
To everyone else..... Its my pleasure to meet you.


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 16, 2010)

i agree i guess low post means we are not to smart to some . here is something to think about anyone ever think there big blowout sale might have been done by there dea over there to get more people mmm. or maybe it was to try and unload stuff. just think it is sorta weird but we will never know now will we.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm on a few forums and the one I got my start still refuses to let a thread about this start. Rumor has it axio big shots run it but whatever the case I came here cuz it had the most info at the time. I'm by no means a rookie I could write a book on aas and the pros and cons of use of them. I find it ironic that the biggest shit talkers on here seem and look like pretty weak wannabes. I ain't goin no where don't let the haters get ya down boys!


----------



## jdv (Dec 16, 2010)

Members of Donkey Raping Shit Eaters= GearMcglif /Dark Anus i mean Saney / Dark Queer God


----------



## jdv (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm on the toilet taking a big dark saney as i write this


----------



## jdv (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Talk about retards go look in the mirror when ya get done tanning fruit. You don't like the thread don't read it pretty simple. Its 1 thread out of hundreds so who's the real retards here?


 

Agree


----------



## crazyfrog (Dec 16, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> a couple of the boards are back up now.....



Thought you went into hiding. Are you the same person or a different one just using  the irish_2003 login?


----------



## crazyfrog (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Shows what u know pal.  I've used genxxl more than once I know the process and if u indeed knew what you're talking about you'd know ya have to log in confirm delivery before ur info is shredded. So for those ppl that ordered right before server went down can't confirm and therefore the info is still there. I loved genxxl service always more than satisfied but if that German newspaper is correct they obviously didn't destroy their records soon enough. I'm just interpreting the facts as they have been told/posted. If you were smart enough to read older posts you'd know I'm not here to bash genxxl just to find out what happened as I'm out a considerable amount. Newspaper is what said they got a Guy and a comp with 190,000 names read the posts Einstein.



What about the Western Union records? Shredded? Hmmm!


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 16, 2010)

crazyfrog said:


> Thought you went into hiding. Are you the same person or a different one just using  the irish_2003 login?



not in hiding.....just not repping them anymore due to lack of communication....i've moved on and am not answering any questions, posts, or pm's regarding anyone's orders or anything regarding the alleged situation....bottom line is there is no solid proof on either side.....what i mean by solid is only an online mail article and a magazine....no official police statements....only copy and paste jobs and the usual smear campaign.....anyway, it's not my fight right now


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 16, 2010)

well i hope genxxl comes back strong....fuck the haters.  They always did me good.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

crazyfrog said:


> What about the Western Union records? Shredded? Hmmm!


Dunno bro I never used WU I used MG no records at all w MG


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree w irish....my gut feeling is it wasn't a huge bust if at all......they always did me hella good but lack of any media coverage makes me think they mighta caught wind and bounced w all that bank and left old ass mom and pop holdin the bag. Just a theory...


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Fuck another one just poped up ! There multiplying. This has been beaten to death tool... Cant you retards start your own forum ? we can help you run a poll to name it ??


The only "poll" you guys could possibly take is each others poles in ur asses. Btw for a guy slingin the word "retard" around your spelling and punctuation suck balls.....again


----------



## white rice (Dec 16, 2010)

lmao this shits funny thanks for the laughs everyone i needed it. to all the haters in yer big bad ass avatars go fuck urself!! why would u jump on a thread to hate on all the new bros who all just got shit on by genx an axio?? lame. if ur all so balls deep and B.A. in this game then im sure uve been takin too by a a website so why call the kettle black for something uve probably been threw too. i suggest the hatters find a job and stop fucking around on the comps all day, u shit-tards are gonna need that job to pay for ur lap-dance's cause uve already made it very clear that ur not getting any.

to all the other bros good luck with ur new search's im thinkin about naps?? any info on personal exp. with them would be greatly appreciated.

stay BIG


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

white rice said:


> lmao this shits funny thanks for the laughs everyone i needed it. to all the haters in yer big bad ass avatars go fuck urself!! why would u jump on a thread to hate on all the new bros who all just got shit on by genx an axio?? lame. if ur all so balls deep and B.A. in this game then im sure uve been takin too by a a website so why call the kettle black for something uve probably been threw too. i suggest the hatters find a job and stop fucking around on the comps all day, u shit-tards are gonna need that job to pay for ur lap-dance's cause uve already made it very clear that ur not getting any.
> 
> to all the other bros good luck with ur new search's im thinkin about naps?? any info on personal exp. with them would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> stay BIG


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 16, 2010)

GSXRGUY...... you like to PM military vets and talk shit??? Go fuck yourself, you disrespectful bitch


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> GSXRGUY...... you like to PM military vets and talk shit??? Go fuck yourself, you disrespectful bitch



Please tell me this isn't true.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> GSXRGUY...... you like to PM military vets and talk shit??? Go fuck yourself, you disrespectful bitch


Nope I talk shit BACK to shit talkers and biggots that fuck with ppl for no reason. IF you are indeed exmilitary conduct yourself as such and ill give u a standing salute till then kiss my ass. respect is earned if ur military you know this.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Please tell me this isn't true.


Yep its true....he fucked with me first....conduct unbecoming of?????
Yall dont know my background and i dont feel the need to disclose it. However for those that actually conduct themselves as our instructors trained us i salute you and my hats off to you.


----------



## Thombert (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm a vet. I understand that you don't talk crap to a freshman when you are a sophomore Dark Horse. You joined this month too and you're acting like you own the place. Retlaw joined in October.....really?!?! That qualifies you to act like el presidente and call every one a retard. What a bunch of idiots. If you want to flex your knowledge and get into a game of trivia about the musculoskeletal system......I'll bet everything you have in the bank kid. If not...STFU and act like you have some since!!!!!


----------



## jdv (Dec 16, 2010)

Thombert said:


> I'm a vet. I understand that you don't talk crap to a freshman when you are a sophomore Dark Horse. You joined this month too and you're acting like you own the place. Retlaw joined in October.....really?!?! That qualifies you to act like el presidente and call every one a retard. What a bunch of idiots. If you want to flex your knowledge and get into a game of trivia about the musculoskeletal system......I'll bet everything you have in the bank kid. If not...STFU and act like you have some since!!!!!


 
Yeah him and the rest of dark sqaud are fuckin idiots you know they were hive fiving each other we're gonna be so cool  we're gonna run this shit  you can be dark saney and i'll be dark horse   sound like a bunch of kids who watched way to much Star Wars   get off the thread and go play with your action figures


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2010)

Anyone wanna make a bet on when this thread gets locked? 10 more posts... says my $5.

waaaaaaaaaay outta hand and off topic.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 16, 2010)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Anyone wanna make a bet on when this thread gets locked? 10 more posts... says my $5.
> 
> waaaaaaaaaay outta hand and off topic.


 

Exactly... It needs to be locked.


----------



## Realtalk (Dec 16, 2010)

Jasonva said:


> Guys they (the poepoe)simply do not give a shit about the end user with a couple of bottles... It's preposterous to even think they'll waste resources comming after joe blow who has 2-bottles of test-e. They want to be the supercops that shut down BIG players and labs... So don't go flushing your test down the toilet. LOL... you can just send it to me and I'll keep it safe for you until this all blows over...


 PM sent


----------



## jdv (Dec 16, 2010)

White Truth what you mean come on bro you can neg my rep points as much as you want i don't fukin need him ! Y don't you check back a few pages you great white fukin idiot they neg me for asking what DRSE stood for so fuk you  quit PMing me take all the points you want for this not that


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2010)

jdv said:


> White Truth what you mean come on bro you can neg my rep points as much as you want i don't fukin need him ! Y don't you check back a few pages you great white fukin idiot they neg me for asking what DRSE stood for so fuk you  quit PMing me take all the points you want for this not that



Roger that, but that's not what I negged you for. I should've said something like "for adding fuel to the fire". And now, that I think about it, that last comment didn't help you either. But that's not what I was getting at bro. More like "come on bro, you're supposed to be contributing to earn your rep back".

 Honestly this whole thing just needs to be dropped. We are all supposed to be "brothers in/with arms" and help each other out. I mean we will never meet in real life anyways for christ's sake.


----------



## jdv (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah i agree with the whole brothers in/with arms but you added fuel for negging me when you clearly still don't get it these 4 dark idiots have nothing imean not shit good to say to anybody why don't you start flipping through threads and check it out yourself b4 you neg the next person


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 16, 2010)

LOL, seriously I dont understand why waste your time arguing and making bad blood. After all this is the internet. Winning an argument is like winning the special Olympics, congratulations you won!!!(but you're still retarded)


----------



## superted (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh how I miss the good old days,

PEACE and heavy lifting


----------



## faller (Dec 16, 2010)

superted said:


> Oh how I miss the good old days,
> 
> PEACE and heavy lifting



I remember when there'd be 800 viewing the training forum and 150 viewing the anabolic forum...
But there still was a ton of shit in the lounge, i used to be scared to post in there


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 17, 2010)

Is this the future of IM? I fucking hope not.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Exactly... It needs to be locked.


You n boys just outta stay off this thread then. If we wanna keep talking about genxxl its our right. Go to another thread.


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 17, 2010)

here is another thought for all the people who said they might be out of there money. if you used alertpay file a ticket with them to get your money back. because with the site down i dont think genxxl will be able to argue the ticket. only reason i say that is if they dont reply to you in 5 buisness days then u tell alertpay they never got in touch with you. alertpay has no choice but to get back your money. just trying to help others out take it for what its worth.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 17, 2010)

jdv said:


> yeah i agree with the whole brothers in/with arms but you added fuel for negging me when you clearly still don't get it these 4 dark idiots have nothing imean not shit good to say to anybody why don't you start flipping through threads and check it out yourself b4 you neg the next person



Maybe...I've been following since day 1 and I don't even think about that crap. But that's not my battle, and I personally have no beef with them or anyone really on these boards.



			
				gsxrguy said:
			
		

> You n boys just outta stay off this thread then. If we wanna keep  talking about genxxl its our right. Go to another thread.



You're right I'm out boys. Maybe we'll hear something soon.

~un-subbed~


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 17, 2010)

my buddies shipment is a week late from projected delivery, ordered day after thanksgiving, we will see

and what day did the boards go down?  on 12/6 he received confirmation second part of order was shipped and "no further action was required?"  sounds kinda odd to me.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

dollarbill said:


> my buddies shipment is a week late from projected delivery, ordered day after thanksgiving, we will see
> 
> and what day did the boards go down? on 12/6 he received confirmation second part of order was shipped and "no further action was required?" sounds kinda odd to me.


They went down twice...first time they were down a few hours when they came back up i Money Grammed them and gave em the pickup # and I got a first half shippped email with an estimated delivery date that was waaay longer than usual...odd...it usually takes 7 days or less projected date was more like 2-3 weeks. They can keep it I dont want a part in that FUBAR situation.


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 17, 2010)

well like i said and have nothing to hide and they can track my isp and come knock on my door. but i ordered on the 28th and was shipped the 29th. was suppose to be here the 10 and 13th and still nothing on my end. also before people ask or accuse  me i used them before and they been right on till now. so guess we will see maybe the xmas crap has it late.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

marcus1305 said:


> well like i said and have nothing to hide and they can track my isp and come knock on my door. but i ordered on the 28th and was shipped the 29th. was suppose to be here the 10 and 13th and still nothing on my end. also before people ask or accuse me i used them before and they been right on till now. so guess we will see maybe the xmas crap has it late.


My thoughts exactly....aint nothin here to find and if somethin shows it can stay in the MB lol


----------



## bigdv (Dec 17, 2010)

ordered 12/3 arrived 12/11 
ordered 12/6 again confirmed my payment but never gave date b4 shutting down still waiting


----------



## medic83 (Dec 18, 2010)

marcus1305 said:


> well like i said and have nothing to hide and they can track my isp and come knock on my door. but i ordered on the 28th and was shipped the 29th. was suppose to be here the 10 and 13th and still nothing on my end. also before people ask or accuse me i used them before and they been right on till now. so guess we will see maybe the xmas crap has it late.


 
I have a "friend" that ordered when you did and was suppose to be there on the 9th but it came on the 14th


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks medic for that info still have my fingers crossed they never been this late before. so still wondering and waiting still no letter either so guess it will be a long long weekend lol


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Dec 18, 2010)

if i got a tracking order number, im guessing my goods shipped right? order status was still pending before site went down. i ordered 12/3 and still nothing. just gotta wait a lil longer i guess.


----------



## superted (Dec 18, 2010)

nothinbutapeanut said:


> if i got a tracking order number, im guessing my goods shipped right? order status was still pending before site went down. i ordered 12/3 and still nothing. just gotta wait a lil longer i guess.



Confused,

If u have tracking number then track it usps.com ?

Tracking was only ever given out for HGH and IGF


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 19, 2010)

nothinbutapeanut said:


> if i got a tracking order number, im guessing my goods shipped right? order status was still pending before site went down. i ordered 12/3 and still nothing. just gotta wait a lil longer i guess.


Hey man dunno what your talkin bout....genx NEVER gave a tracking #.....you sure youre one of us?


----------



## bigdv (Dec 19, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Hey man dunno what your talkin bout....genx NEVER gave a tracking #.....you sure youre one of us?


 

actually he's right i got a order tracking code to sent to my email rite after they confirmed they got my payment on the 6th but they never confirmed ship date before they shut down however i've used this tracking number in every track mail site i know is available and it doesn't work


----------



## bigdv (Dec 19, 2010)

ok just read superteds message and thats why i got one then sorry


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Dec 19, 2010)

my mistake...in my confirmation email i got a "tracking order code". i searched every major shipping company, including usps, and the number they gave me was invalid. i didnt order hgh or igf. im hella confused as well.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 19, 2010)

nothinbutapeanut said:


> my mistake...in my confirmation email i got a "tracking order code". i searched every major shipping company, including usps, and the number they gave me was invalid. i didnt order hgh or igf. im hella confused as well.


now THATS fuckin weird....I didnt get a track code EVER from genx not even on the last order right before the bust....VERY interesting not sure thats a good thing


----------



## medic83 (Dec 19, 2010)

I know someone thats ordered a ton of GH and never got a tracking num.


----------



## superted (Dec 19, 2010)

medic83 said:


> I know someone thats ordered a ton of GH and never got a tracking num.



You are right and wrong,

Igf and hgh always had tracking # but they only used to give it to you if you asked via ticket  however in the last couple of month they started to send out confirmation with tracking # and these items would come come from HK via EMS 

But never any tracking on anything else all other items would ship from Europe


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Dec 19, 2010)

How long does a order usually take to get? a buddy of mind ordered a week before i did and got his stuff a week later. This is my first time using genx, and the experience has not been so pleasing. I guess its not there fault though.ive heard nothing but good things about them. I just placed an order at the wrong time. I hope everthing works out for everyone


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 19, 2010)

nothinbutapeanut said:


> How long does a order usually take to get? a buddy of mind ordered a week before i did and got his stuff a week later. This is my first time using genx, and the experience has not been so pleasing. I guess its not there fault though.ive heard nothing but good things about them. I just placed an order at the wrong time. I hope everthing works out for everyone


the first time i ordered from em i just got some t3 and 1 vial test p the pills came in 3 days the vial took 2 weeks second time i ordered 5 eq 10 test e 3 hcg and it was here in less than 7 days more like 5 i think its been a while ago


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2010)

*More Axio Labs & GenXXL busts happening*
by Anthony Roberts

It is now being reported that French police, working with German authorities,  have busted an international steroid ring  operating out of Marseille, France. The now-busted steroid dealers were working  in connection with branches in Cyprus, Turkey, and China. These recent arrests have come as part of a worldwide operation carried out on December 7th. Clearly this is GenXXL/Axio Labs - and there’s zero room for discussion on the matter, although the article doesn’t mention the lab or company by name.

France was considered “safe” by many GenXXL/Axio customers in the United States, as it is not one of the countries (mailing addresses) we perceive as overly scrutinized by the postal service. It was a perfect country to mail steroids to Canada from, due to the large percentage of French Canadians.

If you happened to listen to Superhuman Radio last Thursday at 10 AM, you would have heard me talk about the rumor that the  Axio Labs/ GenXXL busts that we’re seeing are related to money laundering; this was the first time that rumor had been put into the public circulation, but as you can see from the article below, it has now been confirmed.

This is going to spell bad news for many European sources and North American remailers, all of whom used Bank Wire’s to pay for Axio’s products.

    PARIS (Reuters) – French police have broken up a Marseille-based international doping ring thought to be the biggest in Europe, the government said on Saturday.

    The group sold anabolic steroids over the Internet in Europe and the United States, counting nearly 10,000 customers in France alone, the French Sports Ministry said.

    A judicial source said the group had nearly 200,000 clients in Europe for its steroids, which are used for developing muscle bulk.

    Three people from the southern French city of Marseille have been put under judicial investigation for their part in the ring, which obtained the drugs from labs in Cyprus, China and Turkey, the source said.

    Large sums of money were discovered at the homes of two of the men and investigators believe that the operation was making 1,000 euros (849 pounds) a day in Marseille alone.

    An international police sweep was carried out against the ring on December 7 and investigators have also uncovered money laundering operations in Germany and the Netherlands.

    (Reporting by Jean-Francois Rosnoblet and Leigh Thomas; Editing by Kevin Liffey)

source


----------



## Sanisent (Dec 19, 2010)

Well guys here's an update on my order from genxxl that was shipped on 12/2. Nothing has arrived as of yet


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Soon all who ever use this source will receive visits. Guys clean your computers,etc
all


----------



## superted (Dec 20, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> Soon all who ever use this source will receive visits. Guys clean your computers,etc
> all



Thats not gonna help anyone 

If they want you they got you but do you seriously think they are gonna start serving out 10's of 000's of warrants for guys who might or might not have couple of vials in their cabinets, thats not gonna go down well with the tax payer especially at a time when just about every state government is bankrupt... Unless you were re selling and making big orders then you are just scare mongering, why you wanna do that ?

If you really do believe your own statement then you should watch out!!!! They have a bunch of Harvard computer geeks that hacked into the National Grid so accessing Naps, WP's or any other on line sources data base could be done in about 5 minutes flat, if they really wanted to. Wiping a hard drive or deleting emails is not gonna be much help let alone forum activity

Lets face it everyone knew the risks or damn well should have but there is no need for scare mongering unless you have some kind of agenda


----------



## Smith70592 (Dec 20, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> Soon all who ever use this source will receive visits. Guys clean your computers,etc
> all


 
wats wrong with you... you must be starved for attention or something to make a comment like that


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 20, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> Soon all who ever use this source will receive visits. Guys clean your computers,etc
> all


 So they are going to visit some 20,000 people to see if maybe they have something in there possession. Thats insane


----------



## superted (Dec 20, 2010)

Thunder46 said:


> So they are going to visit some 20,000 people to see if *maybe *they have something in there possession. Thats *insane*



They would have to issue warrants and no point doing so unless it was a coordinated or everyone would have cleaned shop if they havnt already

That would indeed be ridiculous and complete waste of time and would never fly with judges of say a big city like NYC where undonbtably there are a few customers

"Hey judge please sign these 5,000 warrants because we think they might have a couple of vials in their possession" Dont think so


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2010)

*European arrests as part of the Axio / GenXXL bust ?*

(We presume it’s the operators of Axio retailer Anabolisants.net)

French police have broken up a Marseille-based international doping ring thought to be the biggest in Europe, the government said on Saturday.

The group sold anabolic steroids over the Internet in Europe and the United States, counting nearly 10,000 customers in France alone, the French Sports Ministry said.

A judicial source said the group had nearly 200,000 clients in Europe for its steroids, which are used for developing muscle bulk.

Three people from the southern French city of Marseille have been put under judicial investigation for their part in the ring, which obtained the drugs from labs in Cyprus, China and Turkey, the source said.

Large sums of money were discovered at the homes of two of the men and investigators believe that the operation was making 1,000 euros (849 pounds) a day in Marseille alone.

An international police sweep was carried out against the ring on December 7 and investigators have also uncovered money laundering operations in Germany and the Netherlands.

Prosecutors say police have dismantled a French doping ring that illegally supplied anabolic steroids to bodybuilders and other clients throughout the country.

The Marseille prosecutor’s office said Saturday three people in the southern French port city have been handed preliminary charges for their suspected role in running the ring’s French operations. Officials say they are suspected of bringing in more than €1,000 ($1,300) a day.

The preliminary charges are for trafficking hazardous substances and doping products. Two of the three have been jailed.

The French operations are believed to be part of a larger international network. The French suspects are accused of selling steroids over the Internet in France, targeting bodybuilders.


----------



## jaydaime (Dec 20, 2010)

Very weird I got an email 2 days ago saying we have sent partially some of your order for security reasons and will post the rest very soon, if they had been busted how could they send me emails?


----------



## knuggy (Dec 20, 2010)

SWIM said their order from 1st week Dec is g2g , the ones that had been marked shipped that week anyway , now for the orals that were still waiting ....


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 20, 2010)

well i ordered the and shipped the 29th and as of now still nothing  they have never been this late before so the waiting game goes on


----------



## Sanisent (Dec 20, 2010)

IMPORTANT UPDATE: SWIM'S orals that he ordered from 12/2 arrived.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 20, 2010)

marcus1305 said:


> well i ordered the and shipped the 29th and as of now still nothing  they have never been this late before so the waiting game goes on




i am in exact same boat as you,  it sux but what ya going to do


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Dec 20, 2010)

Well there is a big snow storm i guess in the european countries affecting all kinds of transportation and stuff. Maybe with the weather and holiday season going on, its slowing down shipping. im hoping haha


----------



## hecules1 (Dec 20, 2010)

can u even get in trouble for past orders u made, lets just say they knock on ur door and say we belive u made orders in the past to gennxx...what can they do is that a crime or do they have to find stuff on you at the time of possession.or set up a controlled delivery..now all the records of orders that say shredded, are they still on there hard drive or did the shredded process really delete ur info. in my case i sent orders to a friends house, and now that friend is moving next week. does that really put me out in the clear. or can they tract the ip address to my address.......i had a order that was sent partial which i received right before it went down then the day of the bust i got a email saying my order was received in full..which i never did .its almost like they went in to our accounts and shredded all the names for us for pending orders...


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 20, 2010)

i hear you dollar sucks i see people who ordered after me getting there stuff and i havent, not even a letter from customs geesh lol but i will get my money back already filed my ticket with alertpay last week. genxll has till wed to get back to me. if they dont then i have to inform alertpay and i will get my money back.


----------



## hecules1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont know if i woulda tried to get my money back, doesnt alert pay have to contact them to get the money back from them, wont they findout u ordered juice and report it to the authoritys....just consider it a loss....


----------



## avidrine420 (Dec 20, 2010)

stupid question but i had an order a few days before the site went down and everything... i guess i shouldnt be expecting my order.

but who knows.

im going check the p.o. box anyway! maybe santa delivered a miracle!!!

i just hate to think over $300 down the drain


----------



## avidrine420 (Dec 20, 2010)

hecules1 said:


> I dont know if i woulda tried to get my money back, doesnt alert pay have to contact them to get the money back from them, wont they findout u ordered juice and report it to the authoritys....just consider it a loss....



no alertpay contqacts genxxl (they only know 'goods' were purchased...they dont ask further questions) and if genxxl doesnt respong within 10 days to the buyer or alert pay then alertpay refunds the transaction..... i filed a claim too

and being that the server is down it would be impossible for them to respond so therefore alertpay acts on the refund!


----------



## avidrine420 (Dec 20, 2010)

hecules1 said:


> can u even get in trouble for past orders u made, lets just say they knock on ur door and say we belive u made orders in the past to gennxx...what can they do is that a crime or do they have to find stuff on you at the time of possession.or set up a controlled delivery..now all the records of orders that say shredded, are they still on there hard drive or did the shredded process really delete ur info. in my case i sent orders to a friends house, and now that friend is moving next week. does that really put me out in the clear. or can they tract the ip address to my address.......i had a order that was sent partial which i received right before it went down then the day of the bust i got a email saying my order was received in full..which i never did .its almost like they went in to our accounts and shredded all the names for us for pending orders...



we most likely dont have anything to worry about. all this talk about the feds having a pc with over 160,000 customers is bs...they dont keep all that info. its deleted when orders were made....

but to get to the point... anyone in the us doesnt have to worry it would cost way to much and cause too much legality issues to try and pursue any charges for us citizens ordering and they would have to prove we recieved all the items...(which thered no proof of) just bc they have proof the items were shipped doesnt mean we recieved them... even if they found a package in your name they couldnt prosecute you bc you can claim it was sent by mistake....

look at it this way.. if u had any enemies that wanted to screw you they can send a bunch of cocaine in an envelope to your home... and say the cops tracked it (EXTREME SCENERIO lol) they still couldnt charge you only the person who sent it.

point is... dont worry.. and there are plently other sources still there 

oh how i love the internet


----------



## hecules1 (Dec 20, 2010)

yea i agree..only thing i ever heard of people getting busted was because they had a large order delivered by agents..never heard of someone getting in trouble for past orders, and to get a search warrant for ur crib they better have great cause to get a judge to sign it, telling a judge he ordered 3 bottles of test the judge may even laugh...


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

*Everyone* who made an order and made payment prior to site going down will be made *WHOLE*

I say this with extreme confidence


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> *Everyone* who made an order and made payment prior to site going down will be made *WHOLE*
> 
> I say this with extreme confidence



Well here you go this is a PM i recieved from a senior rep at Gen and i believe *Prince* is in posession of the same PM

*"All people with pending orders will get the  orders bro. In fact  orders  have been quietly shipping - very slowloy. It  will take another  month  to get them all shipped but they will 100%  ship.
The gear was actually safe - please can you get that message  out - ask   the clients to be patient but we will never take money for  something  we  cant ship and we have the stock.
We need to make sure the stock, staff and customers are safe before anything got shipped.

It was not possible to make a big announcement of our intentions when we did not know what was going on.

The  bust was close to us but not at all us - none of us had ever been   to  the place that was busted but the issue is that there were many    connections that led back to people we knew and that was extremely    dangerous.

Please assure members the products will be shipped bro - we hold ourselves to a higher moral standard that to screw anyone ever.

Thanks" 		*


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 21, 2010)

ted merry christmas to u ! ur not at a loss!



superted said:


> Well here you go this is a PM i recieved from a senior rep at Gen and i believe *Prince* is in posession of the same PM
> 
> *"All people with pending orders will get the orders bro. In fact orders have been quietly shipping - very slowloy. It will take another month to get them all shipped but they will 100% ship.*
> *The gear was actually safe - please can you get that message out - ask the clients to be patient but we will never take money for something we cant ship and we have the stock.*
> ...


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 21, 2010)

great thats nice now how about my email on why my shit is so late lol better yet give me a way to contact them why dont they do that. well another day and still nothing no cd package of anykind. i just want my x mas cds is that asking to much lol they never been this late oh well lol have to laugh about it.


----------



## byourbest57 (Dec 21, 2010)

In the same boat $800.00 out with nothing to show for it, 1st time useing these guys. hope your info. is on would like to recieve my gear!!!!!!


----------



## bigdv (Dec 21, 2010)

Good deal superted


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Dec 21, 2010)

so what....expect shipments at the end of january or something?


----------



## Thombert (Dec 22, 2010)

ordered 12/2........finally received yesterday!


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 22, 2010)

Jesus Christ guys come on! Do you guys not realize that youre calling yet even more attention to this already major problem? I know the members posting when they ordered and when they got their gear are only trying to help out buy seriously guys all youre doing is tipping off LE/Customs that shit still makin it through still. Genx/Axio strait stated in the PM that was sent to a certain member that they were being ver careful and discreet so as to avoid any more problems. So even if packages are still being sent all this posting of arrivals is doing nothiing but letting customs know they need to step up their game! Youre gonna end up screwing yourself/others over by being so blatant! Please use some old fashioned street smarts and quit posting specifics for public view!


----------



## bigdv (Dec 22, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Jesus Christ guys come on! Do you guys not realize that youre calling yet even more attention to this already major problem? I know the members posting when they ordered and when they got their gear are only trying to help out buy seriously guys all youre doing is tipping off LE/Customs that shit still makin it through still. Genx/Axio strait stated in the PM that was sent to a certain member that they were being ver careful and discreet so as to avoid any more problems. So even if packages are still being sent all this posting of arrivals is doing nothiing but letting customs know they need to step up their game! Youre gonna end up screwing yourself/others over by being so blatant! Please use some old fashioned street smarts and quit posting specifics for public view!


 
 i agree with you on that no need for this anymore its confirmed by superted with a PM so we should obviously just chill for a few weeks let genxxl do what they said there is only two ways it can go from here either you'll get a letter from customs or you get your gear


----------



## DCSHOE97 (Dec 22, 2010)

same here I think I was bad and am just going to get a package of coal now. :/


----------



## byourbest57 (Dec 25, 2010)

Biogenlabs good site / gear to use?


----------



## jlacap (Dec 25, 2010)

yes, biogen is awesome.  cheap and their product works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdv (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## lewibnb (Dec 26, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> but for the record ya i do happen to be a badass


 
LOL.
Calling yourself a badass is pretty pathetic!


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 26, 2010)

lewibnb said:


> LOL.
> Calling yourself a badass is pretty pathetic!


Quoting a post from ages ago is pretty pathetic and considering I spent a considerable amount of time as a bouncer and aint never been hit kinda entitles me to make that claim as well as other qualifications.... but youre entitled to your opinion....the fact that this is the only post you have to offer this whole thread tells me youre a waste of breath and time and are just another no life having wannabe.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 26, 2010)

This thread isn't locked yet?


----------



## son of zeus (Dec 26, 2010)

Im out 850 roses; simply the cost of doing business I guess


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 26, 2010)

Dear dea u got them


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Omfg I was on vacation from last sat to yesterday and come back and this shit is still going on?!?!


----------



## lewibnb (Dec 27, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> considering I spent a considerable amount of time as a bouncer and aint never been hit kinda entitles me to make that claim.


 
u got me bro.
u really are a badass! hehehe


----------



## meatpistol (Dec 27, 2010)

Any word on orders from 12/06?


----------



## cutright (Dec 27, 2010)

Most likely gone...


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 27, 2010)

how about orders from november


----------



## meatpistol (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm new here n waiting like a lot of u guys. Read a pm a few threads back about everyone who's payment was received would b getting what they waiting on. Just was woundering if the ball was rolling.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 27, 2010)

meatpistol said:


> I'm new here n waiting like a lot of u guys. Read a pm a few threads back about everyone who's payment was received would b getting what they waiting on. Just was woundering if the ball was rolling.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Talk about retards go look in the mirror when ya get done tanning fruit. You don't like the thread don't read it pretty simple. Its 1 thread out of hundreds so who's the real retards here?



Im now thinking about beating and then raping your ass !


----------



## pcity1980 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine was suppose to be here on the 21st of December.. still nothing. I don't expect it to show up..


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

pcity1980 said:


> Mine was suppose to be here on the 21st of December.. still nothing. I don't expect it to show up..


 
You are a tool !


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 29, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Im now thinking about beating and then raping your ass !


LMAO Holy shit! AWSOME pose Dude I cant believe youre even talking to me youre batting way outside your league you aint rapin or beatin shit you Jersey Shore wannabe. Your pic only further confirms Id destroy you.


----------



## loveabull1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Unless someone puts something informative, or of any actual value, on this thread soon, I vote to close it! I lost out too. Ordered before shit hit the fan. If it comes, it comes! If not, o well, life goes on. What u gonna do??


----------



## coffen (Dec 30, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Unless someone puts something informative, or of any actual value, on this thread soon, I vote to close it! I lost out too. Ordered before shit hit the fan. If it comes, it comes! If not, o well, life goes on. What u gonna do??


 
IM NEW HERE AND IN SEARCH of answers 
on 2 other fourms guys are claiming to be recieving
there requests from gen
and the admin cliams that if you recieved a shipping 
confirmation you will get it i made a large request from them at 40% off
im searching fourms to see if people are really getting what they wanted


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 30, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> LMAO Holy shit! AWSOME pose Dude I cant believe youre even talking to me youre batting way outside your league you aint rapin or beatin shit you Jersey Shore wannabe. Your pic only further confirms Id destroy you.


Uhuh.. tuff guy, lol... put your pic up midget, you have no clue what the fuck id do to you, fucking tool !


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 30, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Uhuh.. tuff guy, lol... put your pic up midget, you have no clue what the fuck id do to you, fucking tool !


My pic is on my profile go look if it really matters that much to you. Guys like you dont intimidate me...its the quiet ones that say little that I keep my guard up with.


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone else not get charged shipping when placing order? Do they normally do that...? Starting to loose hope, sad to say it.


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 31, 2010)

lol


----------



## superted (Dec 31, 2010)

nothinbutapeanut said:


> Anyone else not get charged shipping when placing order? Do they normally do that...? Starting to loose hope, sad to say it.



All orders over $250 shipped free also people are still receiving a combination of orders and also unwanted letters


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 31, 2010)

superted said:


> All orders over $250 shipped free also people are still receiving a combination of orders and also unwanted letters


 
atleast they are getting something, my buddy hasnt gotten anything yet, no partial order or letter.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 31, 2010)

A buddy of mine had an expected delivery date of Nov 8 but received a nastygram from JFK dated Dec 10th.


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish I had more time to had joined this discussion when it started, but due to planning on moving to the shore and all the crap involved, i missed out on alot of good info.  I was near to order a whole damn year supply of goodies. So Sad, and glad I did not. My question is, and noone has to answer on here, but now that we temp lost genx, where is one to go now? Please pm me if able, no haste to my question for im still good for now. Its the later I worrie. 

Good Day Guys !!


----------



## byourbest57 (Jan 1, 2011)

Recieved info part shipped rest will be sent at later date. The waiting gos on.


----------



## son of zeus (Jan 1, 2011)

I have 2 outstanding orders.  Rec partial delivery on the first before genxxl disappeared and nothing at all on the second.


----------



## byourbest57 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hang lose bro it will work out


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Bros for real Im out all the goodies I ordered too and trust me am severly disappointed every day I open my mailbox and all I have is a grocery store flyer. Im breaking silence on this for your alls benefit but I got an order shipped email almost a month ago and not dick fuck since then so Im of the mind that it aint happening. I suggest you all do the same and focus your energy on working out and finding a new source and if something happens to show up in your box....bonus...let it sit there a few days before ya grab it up. But come on guys we gonna whine about this the rest of our lives??? Its been almost a month now time to let it go and get with new year and new sources!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## jlacap (Jan 2, 2011)

i agree. forget about it. just do a LHJO.


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Jan 2, 2011)

I admit ive been overly obsessive with this whole ordeal about my package being missing. Its a real downer looking in your mail every day and all you get are grocery store shit and bills. I've got a shit load of these plastic little tubes with plungers and sharp things at the end of em' that are waiting to get filled, yall know what i mean. Just got to realize there are alot of people out there that lost shit too, some more than others. It is what it is. Like what gsxrguy said, " focus your energy on working out", or other things like getting laid ...Whatever makes us happy. Anyway i would like to wish everyone a (belated) happy new year!!!


----------



## ROID (Jan 2, 2011)

I just bought axio labs from the government. Whole lab was operated out of two storage units.
Being that I am the new management none of you will be receiving your orders.

better luck next time.


----------



## jbenmedic (Jan 3, 2011)

ROID said:


> I just bought axio labs from the government. Whole lab was operated out of two storage units.
> Being that I am the new management none of you will be receiving your orders.
> 
> better luck next time.


 
No way dude. If Obama had his hands on that company he'd never let it go. He might actually put some muscle on his scrawny ass and try to turn us into a facist/socialist nation. Well...he's one for two there, eh?


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a lil factoid yall might wanna know my buddy got an email on the 7th of dec sayin his order shipped....didnt they get popped on the 6th?


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Jan 3, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> Just a lil factoid yall might wanna know my buddy got an email on the 7th of dec sayin his order shipped....didnt they get popped on the 6th?


 
I thought they got "busted" on the 8th, not for sure though. This whole damn thing is sketchy as hell. Some things just dont make any sense. Like people getting there orders or confirmations before others when that person ordered a week after they did. I got people saying they knew something was going on at the first of the month in november and then others saying there was a deadline on whos orders would ship before the site went down. All these rumors that just dont add up. But all underground stuff are sketchy anyway. The whole reason to operate a lab is to make money, theres no other motive. No one wants to take all those risks just to make people happy. I honestly think its a big joke, you can tell me im wrong but thats just my opinion. gen/axio are good companies that supplied decent material. But seriously...What the fuck is going on? 

Sorry I had to vent a little bit thats enough for today, time to go lift!


----------



## BERSERKER28 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been a customer of XXL on and off for a couple of years and never had any problems, always received the goods, I was gonna make an order until a buddy told me the site was down, I guess shit happens. Anyways was looking for an alternative source, if anyone has a good suggestion please pm me, thanks!!


----------



## woodmn (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi People. New to the board. Been watching this fiasco. The Genxxl.com site is back up now. Not sure what that means. Although this thread has been good and bad, it has been a good place to go for encouragement. Peace.


----------



## evilblkgt (Jan 4, 2011)

From what I see the site is not back up. How did you manage to get it to work?


----------



## superted (Jan 4, 2011)

evilblkgt said:


> From what I see the site is not back up. How did you manage to get it to work?



think he means Sports News, Bodybuilding Tips, Health & Nutrition for the Real World Athlete | GenXXL.com which is part of the group


----------



## izz666 (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anybody received anything as of Jan 1st 2011?


----------



## bigger (Jan 4, 2011)

I got an email dec 20th saying my order was shipped.. kinda nervous


----------



## byourbest57 (Jan 4, 2011)

e-MAIL TO ME FROM GENXXL PART SHIPPED 29 DEC. WHAT THE FUCK! DID THE FEDS, TAKE OVER OUR E-MAIL ADDS. AND GOING TO BUST ONES WITH PENNING ORDERS? WIERD 21 DAYS AFTER BUST WE ARE GETTING SHIPPING INFO.


----------



## taslajrisi (Jan 4, 2011)

byourbest57 said:


> e-MAIL TO ME FROM GENXXL PART SHIPPED 29 DEC. WHAT THE FUCK! DID THE FEDS, TAKE OVER OUR E-MAIL ADDS. AND GOING TO BUST ONES WITH PENNING ORDERS? WIERD 21 DAYS AFTER BUST WE ARE GETTING SHIPPING INFO.


 
read superted's post #166


----------



## bigger (Jan 4, 2011)

I just went back and read it. That's good news to hear. I will keep u guys posted. Thanks


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Jan 5, 2011)

I can not wait until something is back up and running. I dont like the sources I have been seeing.  They are either way over prices, or possible shady. genx was the best.


----------



## bigger (Jan 5, 2011)

Got a package in today that was shipped dec 20th!! I never thought id c this. There will never b a site with better customer service than them


----------



## son of zeus (Jan 5, 2011)

Still waiting on my two orders: 1st was placed 11/14 rec partial / 2nd was placed 
12/10 havent rec !#$%


----------



## son of zeus (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone saying that they recieved gear after the web site is full of !#$%!!!!


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 5, 2011)

How do you know?^^^


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 5, 2011)

son of zeus said:


> Still waiting on my two orders: 1st was placed 11/14 rec partial / 2nd was placed
> 12/10 havent rec !#$%


12/10 huh? The site was shut down on the 8th brosky. Sure you got ur shit strait?


----------



## izz666 (Jan 5, 2011)

It's good to read that people are receiving their shit after the new year!


----------



## superted (Jan 5, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> 12/10 huh? The site was shut down on the 8th brosky. Sure you got ur shit strait?



LMFAO WP at it again 

FDA approved gears


----------



## izz666 (Jan 6, 2011)

It is pretty funny. I can't wait to c my abs!


----------



## ROID (Jan 6, 2011)

you mother fuckers are absolutely out of you fucking minds if you accept anything coming from these guys.

Look, be sure to keep a journal when u get to spend a few nights in the can and the next 5 yrs paying fines.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 6, 2011)

If they fuckin deliver something to somebodies mailbox it aint like you have any choice in the matter^^^


----------



## ROID (Jan 6, 2011)

that is why they will bring it to your door and yes you do have a choice in the matter.  I wouldn't touch the shit and say it is a mistake

These guys got raided and now people are getting emails saying their order has been shipped.

Besides, I own axio now and you fellas ain't getting nada.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 6, 2011)

lol ur a prick but ur funny...and right^^^^^^. Gents be advised if they try to hand deliver it to you dont accept! YOU WILL BE BUSTED! If it ends up in ur box leave it there a couple days and have a partner come snag it and relocate itfor you.


----------



## forwardhk (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn guys - can’t stand it anymore, really can’t stand it! LMFAO!!!!!  If I didn’t know any better I’d think that this thread was full of little girls with their panties in a bunch! Comon guys find your damn ball bags!!
  Jesus H Christ! Really !! I can see it now -  a bunch of 200+ guys running around the house in their little pink panties lookin at the mailbox thinking - I see it in there but should I get it? Shouldn’t I? Should I? Shouldn’t I – waiting days to make sure the po po isn’t outside!!!! LMFAO!!! And  - will I get my package? Wont I? Will I? Wont I?
  Shit - really think this is the best thread I have ever read (at least the most entertaining)!!!
  While I’m at it and on roll – used to be so much support and loyalty on this board for Axio/Genxxl and now???? Guess you need a ball bag for loyalty!!!
  And more – Worry about our computers – shit, what the hell is the WP rep or whatever he/she is always throwing fuel on the Axio bust fire for anyway.
  Sorry if I have offended anyone but if you’ve been on gear too long and can’t find em just grab onto the sack they used to be in!!


----------



## coffen (Jan 7, 2011)

roid said:


> i just bought axio labs from the government. Whole lab was operated out of two storage units.
> Being that i am the new management none of you will be receiving your orders.
> 
> Better luck next time.


 

good luck


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 7, 2011)

forwardhk said:


> Damn guys - can???t stand it anymore, really can???t stand it! LMFAO!!!!! If I didn???t know any better I???d think that this thread was full of little girls with their panties in a bunch! Comon guys find your damn ball bags!!
> Jesus H Christ! Really !! I can see it now - a bunch of 200+ guys running around the house in their little pink panties lookin at the mailbox thinking - I see it in there but should I get it? Shouldn???t I? Should I? Shouldn???t I ??? waiting days to make sure the po po isn???t outside!!!! LMFAO!!! And - will I get my package? Wont I? Will I? Wont I?
> Shit - really think this is the best thread I have ever read (at least the most entertaining)!!!
> While I???m at it and on roll ??? used to be so much support and loyalty on this board for Axio/Genxxl and now???? Guess you need a ball bag for loyalty!!!
> ...


Ya didnt offend me but youre def running your mouth bout something you know nothing about. Axio is loved around here still but with no website cant exactly still be sponsor on here and they are a security risk dopnt need their heat around here and btw my panties are blue.And your quite obsessed with "ball bags" cheers fuckface!


----------



## Blowtorch (Jan 8, 2011)

*GENX / Depo250.com*

I loved GENX but also got from Depo250.com.  I thought they were same company, same people, same manufacturing etc.,...but Dr. Syntrop told me no they werent't.  The GENX goes down, and depo250.com did too, at the same time...  was I right?  Same people?  Other than asking if anyone knew of a link between them and looking for comments on depo, not really even sure of purpose of my own post....


----------



## forwardhk (Jan 8, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> Ya didnt offend me but youre def running your mouth bout something you know nothing about. Axio is loved around here still but with no website cant exactly still be sponsor on here and they are a security risk dopnt need their heat around here and btw my panties are blue.And your quite obsessed with "ball bags" cheers fuckface!



   [FONT=&quot]Aw Shucks it looks like I might have hurt someone???s feelings! And he appears to be a real tough guy too! LMFAO!!![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Thanks for the reply GSXRGUY but who lit the fuse on your tampon?  Don???t really care what you think - If I gave a shit, you???d be the first person I???d give it too!!!  As far as fucking my face id have to politely decline as unlike you I like the hair pie myself.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Do like the thought of you in your little blue(thanks for the correction) panties looking for the perfect little laughing guy icon to add to your cute little post though ??? real tough guy for sure!!!![/FONT]


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 9, 2011)

forwardhk said:


> [FONT=&quot]Aw Shucks it looks like I might have hurt someone???s feelings! And he appears to be a real tough guy too! LMFAO!!![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Thanks for the reply GSXRGUY but who lit the fuse on your tampon? Don???t really care what you think - If I gave a shit, you???d be the first person I???d give it too!!! As far as fucking my face id have to politely decline as unlike you I like the hair pie myself.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Do like the thought of you in your little blue(thanks for the correction) panties looking for the perfect little laughing guy icon to add to your cute little post though ??? real tough guy for sure!!!![/FONT]


 

Dude youre just a dipshit on a thread that has nothing to do with your personal interests except running your mouth talking shit. Didint hurt my feelings I just dont like idiots and your statements were idiotic at best. And I didnt ask to fuck your stupid european cocksucker here in America the word fuckface is just an insult. You dont know if Im tough or weak and never will cuz youre just a bitch behind a keyboard. Go start a "Imma shit talking bitch and I wanna argue" thread and leave the guys on this thread alone. If they wanna talk about this bust and loss of gear its their right and certainly none of yours to flame em for it. Im done talkin to your moronic ass.


----------



## izz666 (Jan 9, 2011)

Check please. Go cash that and come back. Heheee.


----------



## coffen (Jan 10, 2011)

*40 %off*

has anyone else received there request from genxxl yet 
mine was due on the 20h of last month
*IM PISSED* and there seems to be nothing we can do about it
but sit here and take it I SPENT LOTS OF MONEY ON THAT 40%discount 
having no recourse i drivin me *fuckinINSANE*


----------



## jlacap (Jan 10, 2011)

got my package yesterday.  it said it was shipped from hong kong.  seemed funny.  but it was all good.  hang in there, yours may be coming soon.


----------



## woodmn (Jan 10, 2011)

Good to know. Anyone else received?


----------



## jzsf76 (Jan 10, 2011)

I received a partial a order this weekend. I had actually completely written it off so it was a nice surprise.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for the rest of it.


----------



## bigger (Jan 10, 2011)

jlacap said:


> got my package yesterday.  it said it was shipped from hong kong.  seemed funny.  but it was all good.  hang in there, yours may be coming soon.



Mine also came from hong kong. Was in a tin container sealed up very well.


----------



## bigger (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder if there just shipping out what was not seized?  Like whatever is left?


----------



## forwardhk (Jan 10, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> Dude youre just a dipshit on a thread that has nothing to do with your personal interests except running your mouth talking shit. Didint hurt my feelings I just dont like idiots and your statements were idiotic at best. And I didnt ask to fuck your *stupid european cocksucker* here in America the word fuckface is just an insult. You dont know if Im tough or weak and never will cuz youre just a bitch behind a keyboard. Go start a "Imma shit talking bitch and I wanna argue" thread and leave the guys on this thread alone. If they wanna talk about this bust and loss of gear its their right and certainly none of yours to flame em for it. Im done talkin to your moronic ass.


 
You my friend are an imbecile. Even worse you are an imbicile racist. Why would you assume that I am European - Does everyone on here actually use their true location on there profile or only imbeciles? Additionally, even if I do have a location other than the U.S. on my profile why do you assume that I am not American? Are you such an imbecile that you aren't aware that many Americans live outside of the states. And what is wrong with being a European? Why the need to bring race/nationalkity into an argument?

The facts:

I am born and bread in NYC

I am former U.S. Military Officer (Semper Fi)

I assume from your initial accusation stating that I don't know what I am talking about that you are referring to the legal ramifications of possisng steroids in the U.S. If so, I would think again as I would really find it hard to belive that you know more about U.S. law than I do! Get it imbecile!!

Facinates me how people like you with very small minds assume and have contempt prior to investigation! Now I am done talking with you my very small mided friend!


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Jan 10, 2011)

I swear gsxrguy is always in a fight with someone on a thread. Lets see who can be the bigger man and just not respond to any threads that you find offensive haha anyway forums should be about providing information for each other. If ya wanna argue with someone, go leave comments on youtube.  Anyway..... Its good to hear people are getting there orders, even the partial ones!!


----------



## coffen (Jan 11, 2011)

woodmn said:


> Good to know. Anyone else received?


 


Good to know someone else received
 keeping me by the mailbox


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 11, 2011)

forwardhk said:


> You my friend are an imbecile. Even worse you are an imbicile racist. Why would you assume that I am European - Does everyone on here actually use their true location on there profile or only imbeciles? Additionally, even if I do have a location other than the U.S. on my profile why do you assume that I am not American? Are you such an imbecile that you aren't aware that many Americans live outside of the states. And what is wrong with being a European? Why the need to bring race/nationalkity into an argument?
> 
> The facts:
> 
> ...


Ok bro Im gonna go out on a limb here and believe everything youre telling me. And here is my official apology for jumping your ass. No Im not racist simply assumed youre european cuz of your comments about my use of the word fuckface. As far as my accusation of stating you dont know what youre talking about it had nothing to do with the legal ramifications of possession of roids(I know US law very well). I was simply saying who are you to come on here and make fun of a bunch of guys who have no gear are out of alot of money and dont have an alternate source? Seems pretty dickish to me so I thought you should be called on it. Again my apologies for coming off as "racist" youre use of the words"ball bag" and misconception of the word "fuckface" lead me to believe you were just some shit talking european that knew nothing of american slang. I am far from racist but again my apologies.


----------



## RookOfOne (Jan 14, 2011)

I had a moderately sized order and, like many, never received it. I had paid via alertpay so I disputed the charge and I was reimbursed within 2 days.  There may be a time limit on reimbursements so anyone who paid with this method may want to start checking your options.


----------



## Life (Jan 14, 2011)

I didn't know European was a race.


----------



## cityboy21 (Jan 14, 2011)

RookOfOne said:


> I had a moderately sized order and, like many, never received it. I had paid via alertpay so I disputed the charge and I was reimbursed within 2 days.  There may be a time limit on reimbursements so anyone who paid with this method may want to start checking your options.




"Please note that you may only dispute a transaction up to 30 days after the original transaction."


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Life said:


> I didn't know European was a race.


it ain't I only said it cuz his lingo didn't sound American but he was trying to talk smack. I didn't know calling someone a fuckface ment ya wanted to drill em in the chops whatever. I withdrew my remarks and apologized cuz I am an asshole but anything but a racist and since he took it as such I apologized. I just didn't think he had any right to show up and start running his mouth about other peoples bad happenings


----------



## RookOfOne (Jan 14, 2011)

cityboy21 said:


> "Please note that you may only dispute a transaction up to 30 days after the original transaction."



  I'm sure the bags of shit who were posting claiming they werent busted were trying to put folks off so theyd expire their  30 day reimbursement period.  With all the worship ppl give Genxxl, in my eyes they should be burned alive for the BS they have put their customers through. If you cant get satisfaction from your payment portal simply appeal directly to VISA. Dont let these filthy maggots con you into hoping and waiting.


----------



## tigershark1 (Jan 14, 2011)

RookOfOne said:


> I'm sure the bags of shit who were posting claiming they werent busted were trying to put folks off so theyd expire their  30 day reimbursement period.  With all the worship ppl give Genxxl, in my eyes they should be burned alive for the BS they have put their customers through. If you cant get satisfaction from your payment portal simply appeal directly to VISA. Dont let these filthy maggots con you into hoping and waiting.



They got me too. :-(


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

I get my supplements from burger king.


----------



## coffen (Jan 15, 2011)

RookOfOne said:


> I'm sure the bags of shit who were posting claiming they werent busted were trying to put folks off so theyd expire their 30 day reimbursement period. With all the worship ppl give Genxxl, in my eyes they should be burned alive for the BS they have put their customers through. If you cant get satisfaction from your payment portal simply appeal directly to VISA. Dont let these filthy maggots con you into hoping and waiting.


 

i dont get it  everybody is fuckin gettin something if nothing but a seized notice im not getting shit and is been almost  two fuckin months


----------



## coffen (Jan 15, 2011)

cityboy21 said:


> "Please note that you may only dispute a transaction up to 30 days after the original transaction."


who the fuck do you dispute it with *there gone *

*along with our fuclkin money*


----------



## cityboy21 (Jan 15, 2011)

coffen said:


> who the fuck do you dispute it with *there gone *
> 
> *along with our fuclkin money*




alertpay. if you filed within the 30 days refunds were given.


----------



## coworker23 (Jan 17, 2011)

cityboy21 said:


> alertpay. if you filed within the 30 days refunds were given.



Yeah, but just like someone said before, these fucking assholes on the board posting "they will get to you in time" just made everyone ignore that option... kinda interesting all those posts are closed now that the 30 days have passed.


----------



## superted (Jan 18, 2011)

coworker23 said:


> Yeah, but just like someone said before, these fucking assholes on the board posting "they will get to you in time" just made everyone ignore that option... kinda interesting all those posts are closed now that the 30 days have passed.



Those threads were closed by the moderators here at this site and trust me they were never big fans of Gen X they r big time WP supporters so if your implying mods helped Gen X run off with your money your wrong.  Heavyiron has been very outspoken and certainly not looking to do them any favors and to be honest why should they


----------



## byourbest57 (Jan 18, 2011)

no one posting anything recieved lately its all 'bullshit"!


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 21, 2011)

!^^^^^^agree 2 months ain't seen shit not even the one that supposedly shipped


----------



## taslajrisi (Jan 22, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> !^^^^^^agree 2 months ain't seen shit not even the one that supposedly shipped


 
my buddy got half of order 
both halves shipped per e-mail b4 site went down
i just wonder if it shipped from the hot spot area if it all got stopped and if he will ever see a letter or anything....
I also have not seen any hard news about this either of late.


----------



## coffen (Jan 22, 2011)

taslajrisi said:


> my buddy got half of order
> both halves shipped per e-mail b4 site went down
> i just wonder if it shipped from the hot spot area if it all got stopped and if he will ever see a letter or anything....
> I also have not seen any hard news about this either of late.


thats the bull shit i was told that it shipped on 12/6 
THE ONLY THING I GOT IS RIPPED THE FUCK OFF


----------



## scaryclown34 (Jan 22, 2011)

i got 1 piece of my 7 piece order. but i also got my money back from alertpay. i never got a confirmation that anything shipped before the sites went down. its been over a week since i got that piece and since i got my refund. i havent recieved anything else from that order. 

i have since ordered from another site and got that stuff. im still crossing my fingers and hoping to get the rest of that axio order.


----------



## prop01 (Jan 22, 2011)

scaryclown34 said:


> i got 1 piece of my 7 piece order. but i also got my money back from alertpay. i never got a confirmation that anything shipped before the sites went down. its been over a week since i got that piece and since i got my refund. i havent recieved anything else from that order.
> 
> i have since ordered from another site and got that stuff. im still crossing my fingers and hoping to get the rest of that axio order.


 

Looks like you came out ahead regardless . Glad to see you got your part of what you ordered .


----------



## prop01 (Jan 22, 2011)

coffen said:


> thats the bull shit i was told that it shipped on 12/6
> THE ONLY THING I GOT IS RIPPED THE FUCK OFF


 
Looks like you ordered your supplements one day before I did . Like you I am very upset that I have not recieved my order , however I do not feel like I have been ripped off . I think being ripped off is when someone purposely decieves a person and takes  their money .
I have been dealing with this company for over three years . I started out with small orders , maybe around one hundred bills with a a low 27.00 shipping fee . Always recieved my protein and vitimins with in twenty days at the most ! I kept going back because they had good products at good prices while being very reliable . 
I trust other sources but their prices  along with thier minimun amount .. usually two hundred with a forty dollar shipping charge is a joke compared to GX..  I think there are some problems in the area they are in and I think they are trying to release orders . I will probably look in my mailbox till the snow melts , then the flowers bloom , the heat of summer comes ..followed by the leaves falling off the trees , Halloween , I will keep looking and waiting , waiting for my order . Naw , I'll just get over it . Find another source . If it shows up , it will be like a Christmas present .
Life must go on .


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

twenty days?  fuck bro UPS is 4 days coast to coast for ground. in 20 days I could make the shit myself.


----------



## RookOfOne (Jan 23, 2011)

He says "I don't know why people are freaking out"

Oh, I don't know Anthony, maybe because a lot of folks lost hundreds of dollars, were told that "its just the servers", read lots of sockpuppet posts telling people that "hey, my friend just got his", told people that everyone was going to be made well while letting the clock run out on CC backcharges......

Yah, people are really unreasonable. No wonder people hate this bag of shit.


----------



## coffen (Jan 23, 2011)

prop01;[B said:
			
		

> 2160973[/B]]Looks like you ordered your supplements one day before I did . Like you I am very upset that I have not recieved my order , however I do not feel like I have been ripped off . I think being ripped off is when someone purposely decieves a person and takes their money .
> I have been dealing with this company for over three years . I started out with small orders , maybe around one hundred bills with a a low 27.00 shipping fee . Always recieved my protein and vitimins with in twenty days at the most ! I kept going back because they had good products at good prices while being very reliable .
> I trust other sources but their prices along with thier minimun amount .. usually two hundred with a forty dollar shipping charge is a joke compared to GX.. I think there are some problems in the area they are in and I think they are trying to release orders . I will probably look in my mailbox till the snow melts , then the flowers bloom , the heat of summer comes ..followed by the leaves falling off the trees , Halloween , I will keep looking and waiting , waiting for my order . Naw , I'll just get over it . Find another source . If it shows up , it will be like a Christmas present .
> Life must go on .


sounds like a beautiful Norman Rockwell 
painting with Mary Poppins Snow White and Dorthy from Oz 
*sincerly thank you* for your input i dont know about you im out of a lot of money @ 40% i went big ive ordered from them several times so i didnt think twice about it so excuse me if its not so easy for me to jus write it off like a bad nite at the club


----------



## prop01 (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> twenty days? fuck bro UPS is 4 days coast to coast for ground. in 20 days I could make the shit myself.


 

Twenty days is the longest I ever waited . Twelve days is [was ] normal . One week was the quickest time . Keep in mind this product comes from across the globe .

I envy those home brewers .


----------



## prop01 (Jan 23, 2011)

coffen said:


> sounds like a beautiful Norman Rockwell
> painting with Mary Poppins Snow White and Dorthy from Oz
> *sincerly thank you* for your input i dont know about you im out of a lot of money @ 40% i went big ive ordered from them several times so i didnt think twice about it so excuse me if its not so easy for me to jus write it off like a bad nite at the club


 
I understand . I don't know what  you can do . I hope we all get what we ordered . I am very tight with my $ so I hate to lose any .


----------



## woodmn (Jan 28, 2011)

A buddy of mine got a message on 12/6/2010 that his order was paid in full and would be sent to shipping immediately. Says he hasn't seen or heard since. Looks like the once strident Genxxl bailed, took the money and ran.


----------



## RookOfOne (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure Asia will take up the hole left by this bust. Give it a few months.


----------



## superted (Feb 9, 2011)

I hear in the next few days there will be some site up and running in some form with GH sales at first and everyone will be taken care of in good time and i spoke directly to a former rep that will remain nameless at this point

There will be an Axio site from what i'm told and can not yet confirm that the Gen X site will be up and running at this point in time


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 9, 2011)

superted said:


> I hear in the next few days there will be some site up and running in some form with GH sales at first and everyone will be taken care of in good time and i spoke directly to a former rep that will remain nameless at this point
> 
> There will be an Axio site from what i'm told and can not yet confirm that the Gen X site will be up and running at this point in time


----------



## Big L (Feb 10, 2011)

_good_


----------



## scaryclown34 (Feb 10, 2011)

believe it when i see it


----------



## bigmac6969 (Feb 10, 2011)

^^^^what he said


----------



## superted (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Feb 11, 2011)

*Praise jeeesssuuuss !!!!!!*



superted said:


> I hear in the next few days there will be some site up and running in some form with GH sales at first and everyone will be taken care of in good time and i spoke directly to a former rep that will remain nameless at this point
> 
> There will be an Axio site from what i'm told and can not yet confirm that the Gen X site will be up and running at this point in time


 
PRAISE JEEESSSUUUSS !!!!!!


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Feb 11, 2011)

Im so tired of searching sources. if this comes to happen that will make me proud. my joints are slowly getting to me again, and cant wait for the re-birth of axio


----------



## cityboy21 (Feb 11, 2011)

They've lost me as a customer. Before the "bust", part of my order was claimed to have shipped. Nothing ever showed up so can't see how it ever really was shipped. Too many people out a lot of money and too much smoke blown up peoples asses. This is why most never filed disputes with Alertpay and are now out their loot. Of course all of this is just my opinion and you know what they say about those. Too many good sources out there now to stick my hand back into the fire.


----------



## RookOfOne (Feb 11, 2011)

superted said:


> I hear in the next few days there will be some site up and running in some form with GH sales at first and everyone will be taken care of in good time and i spoke directly to a former rep that will remain nameless at this point
> 
> There will be an Axio site from what i'm told and can not yet confirm that the Gen X site will be up and running at this point in time




Yah, ok.


----------



## coffen (Feb 11, 2011)

since you know them so well tell them to *SEND MY SHIT]*


----------



## byourbest57 (Feb 12, 2011)

tell your axio source to eat shit and fucking  die! or get out all the orders they fucked us out of. i might think about forgive anf for get the $800.00 plus fucking they gave me.


----------



## prop01 (Feb 12, 2011)

superted said:


> I hear in the next few days there will be some site up and running in some form with GH sales at first and everyone will be taken care of in good time and i spoke directly to a former rep that will remain nameless at this point
> 
> There will be an Axio site from what i'm told and can not yet confirm that the Gen X site will be up and running at this point in time


 
I am not too shmart , so forgive me if I do not understand this post .

What is Gh sales ?? Human Growth Hormone ?  Axio .. did they or did they not get popped ... I have used their products for years ...through ...Gen X 
What most people are interested in is Gen X Gear , what happened , where are they ? If they come back  , yes they need to take care of those that have already placed orders . No one should even think of making a purchase from these people untill they take care of those that have spent $$%#$ on undelivered orders from early December .


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

Give it up fellas. None of you are getting anything.


----------



## coffen (Feb 13, 2011)

prop01 said:


> i am not too shmart , so forgive me if i do not understand this post .
> 
> What is gh sales ?? Human growth hormone ? Axio .. Did they or did they not get popped ... I have used their products for years ...through ...gen x
> what most people are interested in is gen x gear , what happened , where are they ? If they come back , yes they need to take care of those that have already placed orders . No one should even think of making a purchase from these people untill they take care of those that have spent $$%#$ on undelivered orders from early december .


 
exactly* send us what we fuckin ordered *


----------



## coffen (Feb 13, 2011)

coffen said:


> since you know them so well tell them to *send my shit]*


fuck gh 
were is what i FUCKING ordered
SEND MY SHIT


----------



## big60235 (Feb 13, 2011)

Not to pretend that I have any special connection but a not sponsored Axio site. X----s had been showing in stock on almost all of there Axio 10ml vials. These were all out of stock in the recent past. Maybe some truth maybe just more bullshit from the rumor machine.


----------



## ROID (Feb 15, 2011)

lol.........

lost cause guys.

order from someone else.


----------



## prop01 (Feb 15, 2011)

ROID said:


> lol.........
> 
> lost cause guys.
> 
> order from someone else.


 
Yeah , I am  ready to order from someone else . Got it narrowed down to three sources . I only lost an average car payment . Some on here lost more than enough to buy my Cbr 600 . Ouch !



I wonder if Fabio used gear ? I think so . IMHO  who cares lol


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2011)

It sure looks like that jew boy knew they were onto him so he created 40% off sale to raise big funds to GTF out of Dodge.


----------



## crazyfrog (Feb 16, 2011)

Putz


----------



## crazyfrog (Feb 16, 2011)

Could axiolabs.eu be the new site? It looks too good to be true. Free domestic shipping? if it looks TGTBT than it probably is To Good To Be True.


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## son of zeus (Feb 21, 2011)

The prices on axiolabs.eu arent even close to the ones that were on genxxl.

Dam, Mast 200 is $102.00; Primo 100 is $93.00.


----------



## evilblkgt (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anybody ordered from this site yet. And if so, feedback please.


----------



## coworker23 (Feb 24, 2011)

$57 for Sustaplex is about the same price as gen had.

That is still cheaper then any test you can get anywhere.

Is it legit though.


----------



## coffen (Feb 25, 2011)

coworker23 said:


> $57 for Sustaplex is about the same price as gen had.
> 
> That is still cheaper then any test you can get anywhere.
> 
> Is it legit though.


 Sciroxx from K
 test-prop 45
 test-cyp $75


----------



## byourbest57 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just received part order form genxxl , made my day.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Bump! Has anybody ordered from the new AxioLabs site?


----------



## prop01 (Feb 26, 2011)

byourbest57 said:


> I just received part order form genxxl , made my day.


 
Are you kidding ?  I gave up on it .

Looks like Genx has a banner on another site saying " We are back " up this March . 
Honestly I am just guessing it is Genx .


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 26, 2011)

byourbest57 said:


> I just received part order form genxxl , made my day.


 

11 posts? Pics or GTFO.


----------



## coffen (Feb 27, 2011)

byourbest57 said:


> I just received part order form genxxl , made my day.


When did you place the order??????


----------



## coffen (Feb 27, 2011)

prop01 said:


> Are you kidding ? I gave up on it .
> 
> Looks like Genx has a banner on another site saying " We are back " up this March .
> Honestly I am just guessing it is Genx .


*What site? *


----------



## prop01 (Feb 27, 2011)

coffen said:


> *What site? *


 

F----z    I'm just guessing it might be GX   . Don't hold me to it .


----------



## Woodrow1 (Feb 27, 2011)

coffen said:


> *What site? *




a few forums.


----------



## Jasonva (Feb 28, 2011)

I wouldn't order from that axio.eu or .us no anouncements have been made to its legitimacy. I'm calling scam until someone in the know says other wise.


----------



## coffen (Feb 28, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> a few forums.


can you PM me with a name????


----------



## son of zeus (Feb 28, 2011)

byourbest57 said:


> I just received part order form genxxl , made my day.


 
Your kiddin me right


----------



## son of zeus (Feb 28, 2011)

prop01 said:


> Are you kidding ? I gave up on it .
> 
> Looks like Genx has a banner on another site saying " We are back " up this March .
> Honestly I am just guessing it is Genx .


 
Where are you getting this info from? What site?


----------



## prop01 (Feb 28, 2011)

son of zeus said:


> Where are you getting this info from? What site?


 

I have only seen it on one forum . The banner was down earlier today but I just checked and it was back up . The name of the site was on my last post . A lot of members on here , even on this thread are also members of that site .


----------



## evilblkgt (Mar 1, 2011)

prop01 said:


> F----z    I'm just guessing it might be GX   . Don't hold me to it .



Not familiar with (F----z)  Can we get a little more info then that?


----------



## prop01 (Mar 1, 2011)

evilblkgt said:


> Not familiar with (F----z) Can we get a little more info then that?








Just PM me if you need any help .


----------



## crazyfrog (Mar 1, 2011)

Situation normal. None of us know WTF is going on. Looks like I will have to place an order in my mothers name and have it sent to my uncle's best friends girlfriends house. Then have the sample sent to a lab with my sister's ex husbands mothers return address for testing. Once I do that I will go to an internet cafe, create a fake username, then post the results.


----------



## coffen (Mar 2, 2011)

evilblkgt said:


> Not familiar with (F----z) Can we get a little more info then that?


 freakz and its not there


----------



## Realtalk (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## evilblkgt (Mar 2, 2011)

prop01 said:


> Just PM me if you need any help .



Thank you for the info. I only have like 21 post so i can't PM you. Thanks again.


----------



## son of zeus (Mar 3, 2011)

genxxl is dead


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## son of zeus (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## son of zeus (Mar 4, 2011)

superted said:


> i hear in the next few days there will be some site up and running in some form with gh sales at first and everyone will be taken care of in good time and i spoke directly to a former rep that will remain nameless at this point
> 
> there will be an axio site from what i'm told and can not yet confirm that the gen x site will be up and running at this point in time


 

more info


----------



## pcity1980 (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't believe this topic is still going on.... 3 words. Let it go..


----------



## gallaries (Mar 5, 2011)

axio up again .............


----------



## coffen (Mar 5, 2011)

pcity1980 said:


> I can't believe this topic is still going on.... 3 words. Let it go..


w;
olfkaljdfmbv


----------



## prop01 (Mar 6, 2011)

gallaries said:


> axio up again .............


 

The real Axio site is back up but not taking orders at this time  .

Genx will be back  .. its a matter of time . Will they honor those that did not recieve their orders such as myself , Lol .. I doubt it . Do they have your name in a data base ? Do they shred info ?? How would they know who ordered and who said they owe them  ? I'm just thinkinking out loud here .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## coworker23 (Mar 9, 2011)

*lmao*

I find it hilarious the people that continue to post, let it go.... kinda ironic you keep posting.


----------



## coffen (Mar 10, 2011)

coworker23 said:


> I find it hilarious the people that continue to post, let it go.... kinda ironic you keep posting.


 


Seems kinda *STUPID* for you to keep reading it *let it go.....*


----------



## prop01 (Mar 10, 2011)

coworker23 said:


> I find it hilarious the people that continue to post, let it go.... kinda ironic you keep posting.


Hell , It's a fun way to vent .
Can you see the Irony in your above post ?


----------



## byourbest57 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been in contact with someone that must of worked for genxxl. Or still dos . I received all my order came in to shipments. Was told a new site will soon be up. Up date if i hear any more.


----------



## David Fasnacht (Mar 20, 2011)

you all know L.E reads thease posts dont you ?


----------



## byourbest57 (Mar 20, 2011)

So?


----------



## Anna_lev (Mar 21, 2011)

So when are they back?


----------



## son of zeus (Mar 21, 2011)

There Dead!!!


----------



## poka (Mar 21, 2011)

no they dont!!


----------



## damage (Mar 21, 2011)

poka said:


> no they dont!!



LOL! hi officer


----------



## jbenmedic (Mar 21, 2011)

Fuckin' tards...all of you. Even you, officer.


----------



## coffen (Mar 21, 2011)

David Fasnacht said:


> you all know L.E reads thease posts dont you ?


 

* just send my fuckin order*


----------



## poka (Mar 22, 2011)

damage said:


> LOL! hi officer


----------



## Hacker (Apr 3, 2011)

Went to the PO Box yesterday and found a nice surprise. Guess it pays to just be patient.


----------



## coffen (Apr 4, 2011)

*congrats *!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buff1 (Apr 4, 2011)

damage said:


> LOL! hi officer


----------



## Juiceman (Apr 6, 2011)

Axio is very well and alive.....the whole range of product is getting a new face and some new lines are beeing added. Have a look on the site. Be patient people. Genxxl is also on the way back.....eventually all your supplying sites will be back up.

BoooYaaa!!!! Axio survived hellweek!!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Juiceman said:


> Axio is very well and alive.....the whole range of product is getting a new face and some new lines are beeing added. Have a look on the site. Be patient people. Genxxl is also on the way back.....eventually all your supplying sites will be back up.
> 
> BoooYaaa!!!! Axio survived hellweek!!


 

GTFO. Its always the noobs that have bullshit to say about axio. You're kidding nobody.


----------



## Juiceman (Apr 6, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> GTFO. Its always the noobs that have bullshit to say about axio. You're kidding nobody.


 
We'll see...you'll eat your words MOFO!!


----------



## Ironheadhelp (Apr 6, 2011)

I received something I ordered before the bust I thought I lost my money but here it sits 4 months later I don't know if I would make a order from them just yet but I did receive what I ordered so they are coming back


----------



## cityboy21 (Apr 6, 2011)

there should be some interest on that 4 month loan.


----------

